# Tonight we said Goodbye



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Tonight John and I said goodbye to our littlestar. While we were in Virginia, I passed the tiny little six-week gestation baby. I kept it and we brought it home. Tonight, the group chaplain came over, we said prayers and committed our littlestar to the earth, beneath our favorite birdfeeders in our backyard. I cried. John cried. But at least I have a feeling of closure. Our little one is with God. That is what matters now.

Kristina


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like a nice cermony though


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm sorry too, and it does sound like a lovely way for closure.


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

I wish peace for your family.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Kristina, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so nice when we can have a cerimony to say goodby.

Please also know that you can still cry. Take the time you need to feel whatever you need to. It's important to allow your feelings to come as they need. You're always welcome to talk here if you need to.

Take care of yourself. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. The ceremony sounds like it was lovely, I am so glad you have a chaplain that understands..


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

That was beautiful... your little one knows how much they were loved. Peace to you and your DH.

XM


----------



## rockergirrl (Nov 19, 2001)

just remember that you are not alone.

I lost my first child at 9 weeks in 1999. To this day I think about her every day. My second child was born exactly two years to the day that she died. This helps me deal with the loss, but we also continue to honor her spirit every year.


----------



## Envision (Dec 6, 2002)

whenever I hear of someone else going through the same kinds of loses I have, my heart aches a bit...
Hugs and more hugs...
I think it is such a gift you were able to have such complete closure...what a gift.

Be Gentle with yourself...
Oils


----------



## Brandonsmama (Dec 25, 2001)

I am so sorry for the loss of you littlestar, sending love and healing your way. Sandi


----------

